# Need help with NEC 680.22(A)(1) & (3)



## McElectric (Mar 13, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> NOT true by the NEC.
> It is the receptacle that requires GFI protection, not the pump.
> ANY hardwired pool pump motor does NOT require GFI protection to meet code.
> The requirement for 240v _receptacles_ for pumps is a new change.


I agree with you bro. Thanks


----------



## Nightwiz (Aug 21, 2006)

interesting.. I have just never ran across a hard wired pump for a pool.
And I have done 220v and I have had to install a GFI. But I am not sure of code or anything so I will save that for another post lol....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Nightwiz said:


> interesting.. I have just never ran across a hard wired pump for a pool.
> And I have done 220v and I have had to install a GFI. But I am not sure of code or anything so I will save that for another post lol....


You'll find this the normal configuration for hotel pools and community pools.


----------



## Nightwiz (Aug 21, 2006)

Ok let me re-phrase that...
The circuit for the pool pump need to be gfi protected & I have never seen a hard wired pool pump motor. But that doesn't mean that it doesn't exsit..


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Even non-commercial it is done quite often.
On LI NY we did this frequently with larger pools with elaborate filtering systems far removed from the pool. Most pumps were hard wired with sealtite to a disconnect switch and time clock. The equipment was winterized in place and not removed each cold season.


----------

